# Dating in Abu Dhabi? SCUBA?!?!



## jrod212 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi! I am a 27 year old attrative American male. Might have a post doc position in NYU Abu dhabi waiting for me when I graduate with my PhD.

I was wondering what dating other ex pats out there would be like? Are there any women out there? 

Thank you!

Also, if you could comment about SCUBA, that would be awesome!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

No women here no.. do you tell girls you're an attrative almost phd when you meet them?


----------



## jrod212 (Feb 18, 2016)

If I am trying to get them excited, then yes, I usually lead off with that.


----------



## jrod212 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bump!!!


----------



## Cecy (Mar 12, 2016)

Well i just move 1week ago , and dating here is not as easy as i tough it ill be. Im a female , so get ready for to be single...


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Depends on your definition of 'dating' I guess


----------



## Cecy (Mar 12, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> Depends on your definition of 'dating' I guess


People are separated by gender, thats what doesnt help . Anyway ! I am having a hard time.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Cecy said:


> People are separated by gender, thats what doesnt help . Anyway ! I am having a hard time.


In the toilets maybe - rarely anywhere else public!


----------



## Cecy (Mar 12, 2016)

stevesolar said:


> in the toilets maybe - rarely anywhere else public!


exactly!!!!


----------



## Aminuk2014 (Mar 15, 2016)

*Good Luck*

We are going to Dubai on Holiday. When I researched on the State Department site they said ...... You can spend some time in prison for kissing in public. Drinking and driving ...... Prison.... So if you like to date and party, stay in the USA or bring a wife and settle down.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Aminuk2014 said:


> We are going to Dubai on Holiday. When I researched on the State Department site they said ...... You can spend some time in prison for kissing in public. Drinking and driving ...... Prison.... So if you like to date and party, stay in the USA or bring a wife and settle down.


All of those are feasible - but the important word here is "Public"

If you can't keep your hands to yourself in public and respect the local culture then you're not wanted here. Simply respect the local way of life and all will be fine.


----------



## Cecy (Mar 12, 2016)

Well.... There is always a way, but sure u cannot do it in public.


----------

